# Looking for feedback on the Native Manta Ray 14 etc.



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

First off I'm a newbie and want to get back into kayaking fishing.(been 30 years...)

I live on a lake in VA (SML) and also go to the Outer Banks (Hatteras) quite a bit so I'm looking for a yak that is fishable in water from calm to small chop that could be found primarily in the sound. I'm 5-9, 200#'s.

From reading here and other places I thought I had narrowed it down to the Prowler 13 angler or the Wilderness System Tarpon. I went to the Appomatox River Company and really learned alot form one of the guys there. They were great to deal with and took the time to explain alot to me. To make a long story short I really liked the Native Manta Ray 14 over the other 2.

The seat was very comfortable and the layout seemed very well thought out. My biggest worry is that I haven't seen much feedback out there on this boat and I'm wondering why.

Does anyone out there have one or tried one on the water and ended up purchasing something else? Is it fairly straigh forward to rig up? All input is greatly appreciated.

Looking forward to getting back on the water...

Eddie


----------



## Kaleb5000 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have owned a Native Manta Ray and loved it. The only reason I sold it was because I already had a Ultimate 14.5 and I wanted the Osceola paddle board so I wasnt using it much.

But like you said it is extremely comfortable, its also stable, it paddles pretty fast, and maintains its speed with minimal effort. I know quite a few Manta ray owners and none are disappointed. If you have any more questions ask away. Id be glad to help.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Heres a little Manta in the surf and a few of mine, love the boats been in mine everywhere for 2yrs now would def buy another and another and a haha


----------



## Olderfisherman (Jul 1, 2010)

I just got a Manta Ray 14, however I've only had it out once so far.
In that one lake trip, I can see that I'm gonna love it.
Seems to be very stable and glides along great.
Gonna take it to Frisco in October!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

heres BigFinn in his Native Watercraft Hammock 14 :beer:

<embed src='http://hrkayakfishing.com/player.swf' height='380' width='420' allowscriptaccess='always' allowfullscreen='true' flashvars='&file=http%3A%2F%2Fhrkayakfishing.com%2Fjwplayer%2Fbigfinn.mp4&fullscreen=true&plugins=viral-2d'/>


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks guys.

It looks like the one I've been looking for.

Big Finn- I'd like to see some good shots of how you've rigged your boat.\

At this point I want to add 2 rod holders behind the seat, a Scotty in front and an anchor slide. Anything else?

Thanks to all.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

It's been said many times that the MR boats were basically the same hull design as the tarpons anyway. They just changed the deck layout. One word of caution, I also live in central va & bought a 14ft yak thinking primarily of the coast, but I found myself wanting to use it on the river (James) & it really didn't work out too well for that. It would obviously be fine on SML. But, if you have much oif an idea that you might want to put it in moving water, take a look at the 12 foot version. That 2 feet makes a huge difference in manuverability. Lots of people enjoy paddling 12 foot boats in the ocean, but most do NOT enjoy 14ft boats in the river. JMHO


----------

